# Show money for 3month tourist visa.



## Bennjo_1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi all. 

Just wanted to ask how much does one need money wise in a (bank acc/ statment) too be granted a 3month tourist visa.

My partner (Philippines) has about $2400au in his savings account. Im in Sydney & wil cover his living expenses i.e food/accom for the 2-3 month stay. 

His empoyer has granted him 2months leave and we have all the documents needed. We just don't have any idea of how much show money they need. (i think its enough but)...

If anyone has exerience or a rough idea? It would be a great help...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Bennjo_1 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just wanted to ask how much does one need money wise in a (bank acc/ statment) too be granted a 3month tourist visa.
> 
> ...


I have done plenty of tourist visa applications from the Philippines where the applicant had very little money. The main thing is that they have "access" to funds and that food and accommodation are provided by someone in Australia.

As a ballpark figure I'd say that having $ 300.00 to $ 500.00 a week is very reasonable if everything else is taken care of.


----------



## Bennjo_1 (Oct 14, 2016)

CCMS said:


> I have done plenty of tourist visa applications from the Philippines where the applicant had very little money. The main thing is that they have "access" to funds and that food and accommodation are provided by someone in Australia.
> 
> As a ballpark figure I'd say that having $ 300.00 to $ 500.00 a week is very reasonable if everything else is taken care of.


Thank you for the reply. I appreciate it. Ok so it look like we have enough to get the ball rolling... By the way, would you happen to know how long the application takes for approval? 7-14days or?

Thanks again.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Bennjo_1 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I appreciate it. Ok so it look like we have enough to get the ball rolling... By the way, would you happen to know how long the application takes for approval? 7-14days or?
> 
> Thanks again.


They normally take 3 to 4 weeks, but I had 2 approved this week after 2 days ! I am still in shock !

With the money, you should look at the overall evidence being strong. I know plenty of people who lodged their own applications or used some dodgy outfit in the Philippines and have been refused because of insufficient funds, but it has never happened to me.


----------



## Bennjo_1 (Oct 14, 2016)

CCMS said:


> They normally take 3 to 4 weeks, but I had 2 approved this week after 2 days ! I am still in shock !
> 
> With the money, you should look at the overall evidence being strong. I know plenty of people who lodged their own applications or used some dodgy outfit in the Philippines and have been refused because of insufficient funds, but it has never happened to me.


Oh ok. Well we have all the docs, birth cert. Payslips etc. Letter from employer stating they aprove the leave for 2-3months. & his bank statement with around $2400au.

I will also write an invitation letter stating i will provide the accom/food expenses etc.

Anything else you could suggest? Should i give my own bank statement here?

Your very informative. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Bennjo_1 said:


> would you happen to know how long the application takes for approval? 7-14days or?
> 
> Thanks again.


Our last 2 visitor visas took 4 weeks and 5 weeks.
I also did one in 2013 that took 6 days.
All from the Philippines, and no bank account or seperate funds in the applicants name.


----------

